# dish tv monthly subscription



## techram (Jan 25, 2007)

how and where to pay the dish tv monthly subscription. please help me.


----------



## gaurav816 (Feb 9, 2007)

u can pay by credit card or itz card over www.dishtv.in or by phone 1901-180-3474


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Feb 10, 2007)

You can get more information here-
*www.dishtvindia.in/static/paymentModes.asp


----------

